# Spring Sparkles



## Suuske747 (May 9, 2007)

Here are Sierra's Spring Sparkles 

She is loving those Sunny Spring Sparkling Days!

How about your Hav's!?


----------



## havaluv (Oct 15, 2007)

These are beautiful! I especially love the bottom left one...so funny and cute! Sierra is so enthusiastic, she must be a ball to watch! Love these!


----------



## Jill in Mich (Feb 24, 2008)

I love, love, love Sierra pictures. She is so beautiful and just exudes character - she always looks like she's having such fun. I especially like the bottom left picture where she's on her back, feet in the air, and a big grin on her face! 

It's been funny to watch Cody and Tess in the yard. Although neither is a pup, I don't think they've experienced the joy of running so freely through the yard. We've finally had some nice weather over the last few days....


----------



## Jill in Mich (Feb 24, 2008)

Sorry you get so many Cody pictures...he's the character. Tess isn't ready to play or socialize much yet. Cody says he has the heart of a Hav, will that work? And since we don't know his history he'd be willling to be adopted.


----------



## havaluv (Oct 15, 2007)

Darling photos! I love the one with Tess looking so pretty and Cody with his head stuck under the fence :laugh: They are BOTH adorable!

I agree, Cody has the heart of a hav, he even looks like a hav!

I officially nominate Cody for honorary Hav-dom! All we need is a second...anyone?


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Sierra just looks like the happiest havanese ever! Does she ever take a bad photo?

Watch out I predict Cody might just expand his yard!


----------



## Jane (Jun 2, 2007)

Beautiful photos of Sierra! She looks so pretty! I also love the one of her on her back (the lower left corner)


----------



## Suuske747 (May 9, 2007)

Oh brilliant! Cody with his head under the fence! Aren't they just too curious!?! hahaha!!!
Thanks for sharing! They look very much ready for Spring!


----------



## Posh's Mom (Dec 20, 2007)

Jill those pics are adorable. Su Sierra looks so fantastic.

How is the grass so green already in michigan?!


----------



## Me&2Girls (May 11, 2007)

Absolutely beautiful photos of Sierra. And I second that Cody gets honorary Hav designation.


----------



## Jill in Mich (Feb 24, 2008)

Amy, the grass isn't really as green as it looks but at least it's not white!!!

Amanda, I would have agreed with you if tonight I hadn't caught my shy, demure little Tess  digging her way to China. If I hadn't caught her I probably would have thought it was Cody, although Tess' black paws would have given her away! 

Su, how far are you from Rotterdam? I spent a spring in the early 1980's studying at Erasmus University. It was the best term of my college years.


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

Sierra looks so lovely in her Spring photos! We are finally starting to get some sunshiney days.......I always love all your pictures! Keep 'em coming!:hug:

Jill--that is a great shot---it looks like you have a wonderful place for them to run and play!:clap2:


----------



## havaluv (Oct 15, 2007)

> And I second that Cody gets honorary Hav designation.


That settles it, then! As an honorary hav, Jill can post as many pictures of that wonderful boy as she likes. We love him!

Amy, since I'm from Texas I was astounded when I first realized that the grass actually stays green pretty much year round here. It amazes me when we have a little melt in the middle of winter and the grass is green underneath the snow!

Now I'll have to try to work on a Spring Sparkles photo of my own, but now the bar set is so high with Sierra's beautiful pics and now Cody and Tess!


----------



## imamurph (Apr 15, 2008)

Oh...I like Suzanne and Jill's sparkle Hav's!!

I just gave Sophie and Gabriel a bath today, so they are more like FUZZY Hav's!

We've been having rain/snow/hail today (UGH!) so there's no sparkles here..just Hav potatoes!!! ound:

Here are my FUZZ Hav's..I mean they REALLY fuzzed out today!


----------



## havaluv (Oct 15, 2007)

Awww, Diane, they are so cute! I've been dying for more pictures of your furbabies!


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

I'm such a FAN! 

K.


----------



## Jill in Mich (Feb 24, 2008)

Diane, I love those pictures. It cracks me up to think that underneath all that fuzz are such little dogs!

Here are a few more spring pictures. Cody and the Australian Terrier, Rascal, from next door had one of their typical boy, roughhousing play sessions in the yard, while Tess daintily wandered around smelling the flowers (that will never bloom if she doesn't stop eating them!) 
Commentary: 
Cody: I love spring!
(Mom: Oh Cody, look at you!!! Let's go, time for a bath.) 
Cody: Aw mom, I'm not that dirty
Tess: Eeeewww Codyyy, you're such a pig!
Cody: Hehehe, you know I'll just do it again.


----------



## Poornima (Jun 29, 2007)

Sierra, Cody and Tess look adorable. Great pictures. Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Poornima (Jun 29, 2007)

Diane, Sophie and Gabriel look so cute. How long do you thing the clean do will last? :biggrin1: Lizzie just loves to go and romp in the lawn after her bath.


----------



## imamurph (Apr 15, 2008)

I used a different shampoo on Sophie and Gabe yesterday. It was one that I used on my Aussie for itchty skin, thinking I should use it up. It really puffed thier hair out...

Here are two pictures of them right before their bath.. Sophie's texture looks very different, as she tends to have more silky hair.. Gabes is more course, so just looks more puffy..(I'll post more pics as soon as there hair "settles" down! ound


----------



## havaluv (Oct 15, 2007)

Diane, Wow....their hair really DID look different before that shampoo! They are darling whether they are puffy or flat! Being originally from Texas, I kind of like the big hair look! 

Jill, I love Cody's dirty pictures! (sounds like a porn thing) :becky: And look how pretty Tess is daintily smelling the flowers! (and eating them!) The commentary is perfect, Cody does seem to be chuckling at his own private joke in that last one!!! ound:


----------



## Suuske747 (May 9, 2007)

Jill in Mich said:


> Su, how far are you from Rotterdam? I spent a spring in the early 1980's studying at Erasmus University. It was the best term of my college years.


Oh really!? I am all the way in the south of the Netherlands in Maastricht. You know that little "finger" down at the end of the Netherlands squeezed in between Germany and Belgium, I am 10 minutes away from the Belgian border and and about 20 minutes from the Germand border....

Did you get to travel and see some of Europe?

I am about 200 km away, don't know how many miles that is though.... It's about a 2,5 hr drive if lucky.... Dutch highways are getting clogged....

Oh don't you love love a fluffy Hav! hahaha!
Sierra's fur also needs to settle a day or 2 after a bath  However since I use PetSilk Liquid Silk serum the fluff is not as apparent anymore...


----------



## Jill in Mich (Feb 24, 2008)

Suuske747 said:


> Oh really!? I am all the way in the south of the Netherlands in Maastricht. You know that little "finger" down at the end of the Netherlands squeezed in between Germany and Belgium, I am 10 minutes away from the Belgian border and and about 20 minutes from the Germand border....
> 
> Did you get to travel and see some of Europe?


I got to travel every weekend. My favorite was a weekend of skiing at the Matterhorn. Rotterdam was the perfect location for venturing out. We'd be on a train as soon as classes ended on Friday with our wine, bread and cheese and then just make it back in time for classes on Monday morning.

Now that you give a description, I'm pretty sure we came through Maastricht on a class trip to Belgium.

Some of my favorite pictures are of the Dutch countryside and your pictures of Sierra bring all of those wonderful memories back. Thanks!


----------



## Suuske747 (May 9, 2007)

*More Spring Sparkles from Sierra*

testing


----------



## Jill in Mich (Feb 24, 2008)

Oh, to live the life of a Hav! Those are great pictures Susanne. Sierra always looks like she's having the best time!


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

Too cute, love the Sierra fun day pics!


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

I agree, it always looks like Sierra is having such a great time. She's the true image of a joyful Havanese. LOVE the pictures, Suzanne!! 

Diane, your two fluffballs are adorable. lol 

Jill, Cody is definitely part Hav in our books. Tess will get the hang of things after a while, I'm sure. Who can resist Cody's charms? :biggrin1: Great shots, esp. the ones of him with the filthy legs. ound:


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

Great pictures!!!!


----------



## havaluv (Oct 15, 2007)

Love the purple parrot RLH! Sierra looks absolutely gleeful!


----------



## Suuske747 (May 9, 2007)

A walk in the mud


----------



## Jill in Mich (Feb 24, 2008)

Su, thanks for the great pictures. After a tough day they put a smile on my face. Tomorrow I'm going to remind myself the most important things are running through the mud, rolling in the grass and just enjoying life.


----------



## Suuske747 (May 9, 2007)

Jill in Mich said:


> Su, thanks for the great pictures. After a tough day they put a smile on my face. Tomorrow I'm going to remind myself the most important things are running through the mud, rolling in the grass and just enjoying life.


You're more than welcome Jill 

They definitly are!

I've been going through a rough time as well.... I lost my aunt (Mom's oldest sister) last week, she had liver-cancer....her last weeks were a real torture for her.... it's the first time I had a relative go through this horror....we've stood by her side....I've stood by my mom's side.....she died in my mom's arms....that's been really....well....sorry....I'm crying....

Then this sat. my godmother (my mom's other sister) was brought into ICU, after she had her 7th heart attack, and had her 8th right there....thank god for defibrilators.... she fought for 2 days...and now she's back onto recovery for as far as that's possible....as she's having minor and major brain-strokes almost every 3 months....

So yesterday I really needed to break out and take care of my sweety and let her go wild properly!

So Jill, I wish you strength, and find energy and support in enjoying your crazy-neezer!!


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

Oh Suzanne:hug: I'm so sorry to hear about the loss of your loved one,and the trying health of your Godmother.:hug: 

I can see how Sierra can light up a room,and keep your spirits up. Make sure during the trying times ahead,that you and Sierra still do the things you enjoy. I REALLY,REALLY love your photos of her and how much fun you have.....hoto::becky:hoto::becky:


----------



## Jill in Mich (Feb 24, 2008)

Suzanne, I'm so sorry for everything you're going through. My thoughts and prayers are with you and your family. Your poor mom, this must be really hard on her. Make sure you and Sierra go out and smell the flowers and run with glee - it doesn't make the hardship go away, but it definitely reminds you there are still good things in life.

Hang in there


----------



## LuvCicero (Mar 31, 2008)

Suzanne, I am so sorry for your loss. I do know how hard it is to live with grief and one thing that I think about daily is: Even though I know they can not walk through my door again, 'someday' I know I will walk through their door!! Hold on to the wonderful memories that were given to you.


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Oh, these are such wonderful pics of Sierra, Suzanne!! What a free spirit she is. I love them all and those ones of her flying are fantastic! She is so pretty.

I'm sorry to hear about the rough time you've been having with death and illness in the family. It is very hard and I see that Sierra is a great escape from that when it's much needed. Courage, Suzanne!


----------

